# Order Placed



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for sorting out the #80 glitch its been like that for a few days i thought ud maybe just recieved stock and waiting on updating computer. Boo hoo no cleaning stuff for the weekend lol


----------

